# Wading Santa Rosa Sound



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

When out friday afternoon and picked up a nice little supper. Caught em on live croakers. Reds 18 + 25" trout was 24"...small red hit a shrimp


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice! Where did you get the croakers?


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Croakers came out of a little hole out past the grass flats...they love some gulp cutbait.


----------

